# Mass Effect Film: "Wir schreiten auf heiligem Boden", sagt Legendary Pictures CEO Thomas Tull



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect Film: "Wir schreiten auf heiligem Boden", sagt Legendary Pictures CEO Thomas Tull* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect Film: "Wir schreiten auf heiligem Boden", sagt Legendary Pictures CEO Thomas Tull


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Juli 2013)

Und sie werden vermutlich versagen  Nein Spaß. Ich wünsch mir was gutes... vielleicht mit einem erzählerisch gut gelöstem Ende ^^


----------



## Slay78 (2. Juli 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Und sie werden vermutlich versagen  Nein Spaß. Ich wünsch mir was gutes... vielleicht mit einem erzählerisch gut gelöstem Ende ^^


 
Ich hoffe auch das Beste, aber ich befürchte du wirst leider Recht behalten und sie werden versagen.
Wenn das Ende nichts wird, gibt es halt wieder einen nachgereichten Director´s Cut.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Juli 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das Beste, aber ich befürchte du wirst leider Recht behalten und sie werden versagen.
> Wenn das Ende nichts wird, gibt es halt wieder einen nachgereichten Director´s Cut.


 
Nee das ist dann als 5€ DLC erhältlich, das tolle Ende


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nee das ist dann als 5€ DLC erhältlich, das tolle Ende


 

Naja vllt verschenken sie den dann auch wieder  Bitte lasst mich einfach nicht Recht behalten...


----------



## Broken24 (2. Juli 2013)

Die Zeit für einen Film ist abgelaufen... wenn sie sich bis heute nichteinmal sicher sind, was genau sie eigentlich für einen Film machen wollen, dann wird der Film sowieso ein Flop mangels Interesse.


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn sie es vernünftig hinbekommen, werd ich ihn mir auf jedenfall angucken, denn mir fehlt schon seit langem mal wieder eine gute SciFi-Saga im Kino, mit Alins und fetten Raumschlachten.


----------



## Slay78 (3. Juli 2013)

Broken24 schrieb:


> Die Zeit für einen Film ist abgelaufen... wenn sie sich bis heute nichteinmal sicher sind, was genau sie eigentlich für einen Film machen wollen, dann wird der Film sowieso ein Flop mangels Interesse.


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen, bringen sie einen wirklich guten Film auf die Leinwand, wird ihn sich jeder Sifi-Fan ansehe, egal ob in einem Jahr oder in 10 Jahren.
Bringen sie eine Gurke, wird er floppen und es werden höchstens die hardcor ME-Fans in die Kinos gehen und auch denen ist es egal, ob der Film früher oder später kommt.
Das ME Universum stirbt ja jetzt nicht nach der Shepard Trilogie, es wird ja (egal in welcher Form) fortgesetzt. also wird auch das Interesse an ME Spielen und Filmen so schnell nicht nachlassen.
Zwischen Star Wars Episode VI- Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter(1983) und Episode I- Die dunkle Bedrohung (1999) lagen 16 Jahre und da waren auch genug Leute im Kino.
Für einen wirklich guten Film ist es doch nie zu spät.

Edit: Und mir ist es lieber, sie lassen sich mehr Zeit und machen einen guten Film, als das sie in kürzester Zeit eine Gurke raushauen, nur um nicht zu viel Zeit zwischen ME3 und dem Film verstreichen zu lassen.


----------



## Slay78 (3. Juli 2013)

Habe eben nachgesehen, die Filmografie des Studios kann sich ja sehen lassen (Hangover 1,2,3, Batman1,2,3, Man of Steel...), aber bis 2014 ist von einem ME Film nichts zu sehen und zur gleichen Zeit wollen die ja auch noch einen Warcraft Film machen, den sie jetzt langsam anfangen wollen.
Unterm Strich, der ME Film wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern, aber die Hoffnung, das es keine Gurke wird, ist gestiegen.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob Shepards Liebhaber/in in dem Film männlich oder weiblich ist und welcher Rasse er/sie hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2013)

An sich bin ich gespannt auf eine Verfilmung. Aber sowas Episches wie ME... Wie will man sowas in +/- 2 Stunden packen ? Tiefgang und Charakteriserung werden da schwer Platz haben...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob Shepards Liebhaber/in in dem Film männlich oder weiblich ist und welcher Rasse er/sie hat


 Mich interessiert es noch mehr, ob er/sie dann wieder einen hippen Disco-Dance drauf hat. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOXR_0wO6GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Slay78 (3. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An sich bin ich gespannt auf eine Verfilmung. Aber sowas Episches wie ME... Wie will man sowas in +/- 2 Stunden packen ? Tiefgang und Charakteriserung werden da schwer Platz haben...


 
Da hast du Recht, für einen Film ist ME eigentlich zu viel Stoff, da müsste schon wenigstens eine Trilogie her, um dem Universum einigermasen gerecht zu werden.

Edit: In meinen Augen hätte ME das Zeug, um locker mit einem Star Wars oder Star Trek mitzuhalten.


----------



## Slay78 (3. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es noch mehr, ob er/sie dann wieder einen hippen Disco-Dance drauf hat.


 
Da kommt selbst John Travolta ins schwitzen. lol


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob Shepards Liebhaber/in in dem Film männlich oder weiblich ist und welcher Rasse er/sie hat


 
Ich ob Shepard weiblich oder männlich ist  Naja vermutlich männlich.


----------

